# Popcorn popper room



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Just thought I would share this room that was in the local haunt here in town. I'm not sure if it is still in the haunt now or not.

It was a small white room with grates in the floor with heavy duty fans blowing through them and was filled with styrofoam packing peanuts. the stuff would fly around to a strobe light and popcorn sounds. A monster would hide under a pile and pop out. although not very scary it was a fun room to walk through. they might have done away with it for fire codes or something, chokeing hazzard eye injury yadda yadda yadda. it was still a cool room.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That sounds really neat! But your right about the codes.... I bet with black lights in the room that would have been totally psychadellic... however you spell that....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

oops thats a really old post... oh well


----------

